# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Fisherman's Tale: les pastilles rafraîchissantes

## Brice2010

Présentation:
Petite présentation sans prétention de ce jeu sortie le 22 janvier 2019 sorti sur PS VR, Oculus Rift, HTC Vive et Windows Mixed Reality pour 14,99€.
Il s'agit d'un jeu d'aventure et de réflexion que vous devrez parcourir avec le casque sur la tête.

Le jeu est édité par les petits de chez Innerspace VR à qui l'on doit déjà l'excellent et très poétique Firebird - La Peri et Firebird - The Unfinished qui étaient 2 formidables expériences musicales interactives. 
Il s'agit donc de leur premier réel jeu en VR. Arte a participé à la création du jeu, on pourrait donc craindre de voir apparaître un danseur en latex noir jouant de l'harmonica avec une plume entre chaque orteils.

Plus sérieusement, on ne peut que s'attendre à un jeu particulier tirant vers la poésie en mettant en avant la narration plutôt que l'action pure. Cela se confirme à la vue du trailer:




Il était un petit navireuh:
Vous entamerez le jeu accompagné de la voix de narration entièrement en français dans la peau de Bob, un pantin de marin vivant son quotidien isolé dans son phare.
Notre héros fabrique une maquette en bois de son propre lieu de travail et d'habitation: son phare et sa maison accolée. Il n'a pas manqué de s'y reproduire lui même.
Il finira un beau jour par s’apercevoir que son lui en maquette reproduit exactement les mêmes mouvements que ceux qu'il est en train de réaliser.
La tempête approchant, il doit rapidement accéder au somet du phare pour l'allumer et avertir les navires du danger.



Il s'agira de votre premier contact avec ce principe sur le quel tout le jeu repose: le principe de répercussion. Chaque mouvement est reproduit à l'échelle inférieure mais également supérieur, pouvant provoquer des réactions en chaîne.

Columbo chez Pinocchio:
Les énigmes vous conduiront du rez-de-chaussée au sommet du phare afin d'atteindre l'objectif que le marin s'est fixé: allumer le phare pour avertir de la tempête à venir.
La méthodologie pour y parvenir est simple mais futée: chaque action que vous réalisez dans votre dimension a un impact dans les dimensions de taille différente. Il faudra donc balancer entre Inception et jeu coop' avec vous même afin de mettre en place des réactions en chaine.

Les énigmes sont variées et la difficulté est bien dosée. Si vous restez trop longtemps sans progresser dans l'histoire, la voix-off vous distillera quelques aides.
Cette voix-off est d'ailleurs omniprésente pour narrer l'histoire de votre personnage. L’intonation est à la fois grave mais onirique.  L'ambiance sonore globale est chaleureuse et correspond bien à l'univers du jeu. On se sent enrobé par la présence auditive.

Graphiquement, c'est très joli. Les développeurs ont choisi un style cartoon similaire à Moos ou Astro Bot qui colle parfaitement à l'ambiance.

La succession d'énigmes variées vous permettra de profiter d'environ 2 heures de jeu.

Les mouvements s'effectuent par téléportation puis par rotation séquentielle au joystick. Il est donc confortable d'avoir une zone de jeu conséquente pour profiter du room scale sans devoir se relocaliser en permanence.

Conclusion:
il s'agit d'un puzzle game très agréable à la frontière de l'expérience narrative en VR, d'autant plus que le jeu est livré avec une expérience vidéo 360° de 5 minutes. 
Le seul reproche franc à faire est la durée de vie un peu courte, mais il aurait probablement été difficile de tenir l'ambiance plus longtemps.

Page Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...shermans_Tale/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Chouet review, ça part dans ma WL ça !

----------


## Fabiolo

Très belle présentation, merci.  :;):

----------


## FixB

Effectivement, c'est un jeu que j'ai dans ma wishlist également; dès que j'ai un peu progressé sur mon backlog de jeux VR, je pense me le prendre.
Ta review donne envie en tout cas pour une expérience courte mais prenante...

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une vidéo 360°.

T'en dis peut-être trop sur les mécanismes de puzzle, ça spoil un peu je trouve. D'un autre coté c'est aussi ce qui motive à y jouer.
J'avais eu ces infos par quelques articles sur le jeu et j'aurais préféré le découvrir sans rien savoir, mais bon... d'un autre coté on sait tout ça au bout de 10-15min.

Sinon je recommande aussi, je l'ai fini un peu plus rapidement mais c'était bien cool. Au moins ils n'essaient pas de diluer la sauce.
A l'occase je me referais peut-être un run en cherchant des trucs que j'ai raté selon la liste d'achievement.

----------


## R3dF0x

SUPERBE review Brice2010 ! Encore merci. 


Concernant les aides (indices), désactivez-les dès le départ dans les options du jeu ... ce qui augmentera quelque peu le niveau de difficulté et la durée du jeu ^^

----------


## ExPanda

Très bonne présentation, j'ai pris le jeu en promo mais je l'ai pas encore lancé...  ::unsure:: 
Je note de virer les indices pour gagner un peu en durée de vie.

----------


## Brice2010

> Tiens, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une vidéo 360°.


La vidéo s'appelle "The Storm". Elle est trouvable en format 360° sur Youtube. Mais ça spoil légèrement.




> T'en dis peut-être trop sur les mécanismes de puzzle, ça spoil un peu je trouve. D'un autre coté c'est aussi ce qui motive à y jouer.


Haha en effet j'ai hésité longuement et j'ai réécris la phrase 50 fois. Du coup je l'ai remodifié pour être plus évasif. C'est difficile d'expliquer le principe du jeu sans en dévoiler trop, c'est comme raconter le film Inception sans parler du rêve dans le rêve.

----------


## ExPanda

Nan mais rien que la page Steam du jeu le spoile grave déjà. Impossible d'expliquer ce que c'est sans trop en dévoiler, faudrait le prendre à l'aveugle sur simple conseil.

Je viens de me le faire du coup. J'ai mis une petite heure pour arriver au bout de l'histoire sans chercher les trucs cachés (j'ai 11 succès sur 29). Je n'aurais pas été contre un ou deux épisodes de plus tellement c'était cool. L'ambiance est assez magique et le jeu mignon tout plein  ::): 

Et +1 pour le fait de désactiver les indices, je ne les ai pas mis et la voix off en donne déjà bien suffisamment ! D'ailleurs en points négatifs, je la trouve une peu trop bavarde et répétitive par moment, et les objets qui se remettent en place dès qu'on les laisse quelques secondes ça pousse un peu à rusher le jeu, c'est dommage parce qu'on prendrait bien son temps dans cet univers.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai fini le jeu ce week-end en 1h30 environ, et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment très chouet.
Comme au-dessus, j'aurais bien voulu que ça dure 30 min de plus tellement le petit monde est tout mignon et détaillé.

Il faudrait plus de jeu de ce genre en VR, et avec ce style graphique qui passe très bien: c'est beau, pas pixelisé, et ça tourne sans souci.

J'ai bien aimé aussi le fait de pouvoir allonger les bras virtuellement pour attraper un truc un peu loin, c'est le premier jeu que je teste qui propose ça.

Le seul point négatif c'est le niveau final dans le phare: mon dieu que j'ai galéré avec la maniabilité pour réussir à faire ce qui est demandé...

----------


## Fabiolo

Merci pour le retour.

Oui effectivement, le dernier niveau n'est pas 100% satisfaisant. ça dépends beaucoup du casque que tu utilises aussi. Avec une install roomscale c'est beaucoup plus facile qu'avec du front tracking ou du inside-out.
J'espère qu'on puisse patcher ça à un moment.

----------


## CptCaverne

Ca a l'air chouette,
je l'ai acheté mais il ne fonctionne pas avec le rift S pour le moment.  ::(:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ca a l'air chouette,
> je l'ai acheté mais il ne fonctionne pas avec le rift S pour le moment.


Oui effectivement,steam ne voit pas le rift s et le rift de la même façon. Cela va nécessiter un petit patch mais celui-là est prévu.

A noter que normalement il n'y a pas de problème via le store oculus.

----------


## Visslar

> Oui effectivement,steam ne voit pas le rift s et le rift de la même façon. Cela va nécessiter un petit patch mais celui-là est prévu.
> 
> A noter que normalement il n'y a pas de problème via le store oculus.


Curieux, ça marche très bien chez moi.
Je suis sur la branche beta sur Oculus, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport...

----------


## Visslar

Je viens de le finir. Je recommande grandement mais je reste un peu sur ma faim. 15€ pour 1h30 ça fait un peu cher. Et puis c'était tellement bien qu'on en veut plus  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Ouaip, un ou deux chapitres de plus n'aura pas été de refus.
Comme beaucoup de jeux VR c'est une bonne expérience, mais un peu trop chère par rapport à sa durée de vie, surtout qu'il n'y a que très peu de rejouabilité.
C'est à faire quand même, en le prenant en promo dans les 10€ c'est mieux qu'une place de cinéma.  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Curieux, ça marche très bien chez moi.
> Je suis sur la branche beta sur Oculus, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport...


Un branche de steam speciale oculus?

----------


## Visslar

> Un branche de steam speciale oculus?


Non sur le logiciel Oculus. Je n'ai rien activé de spéciale sur Steam et ça a marché du premier coup.

----------


## Fabiolo

mais normalement la version fisherman de steam ne passe pas par le software oculus (c'est pour ça qu'il y a des soucis avec les controllers ).

Enfin ça peut marcher globalement mais le rift s est considéré comme un vive, du coup les contrôles indiqués dans le prologue ne sont pas les bons.

----------


## Visslar

> mais normalement la version fisherman de steam ne passe pas par le software oculus (c'est pour ça qu'il y a des soucis avec les controllers ).
> 
> Enfin ça peut marcher globalement mais le rift s est considéré comme un vive, du coup les contrôles indiqués dans le prologue ne sont pas les bons.


Si c'est juste ça ce n'est pas bien grave car il n'y a que 3 touches : la gâchette pour attraper, le grip pour faire avancer les mains, et je ne sais plus quel bouton pour se téléporter.

----------


## Fabiolo

Petit message pour avertir les possesseurs de Quest que le jeu est sorti aujourd'hui sur Quest.

Un patch PC va sortir aussi demain ou après demain qui corrige entre autres les problèmes de physique qu'il y avait dans le jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> Petit message pour avertir les possesseurs de Quest que le jeu est sorti aujourd'hui sur Quest.
> 
> Un patch PC va sortir aussi demain ou après demain qui corrige entre autres les problèmes de physique qu'il y avait dans le jeu.


Bravo mais faites gaffe, si c'est trop réussi vous risquez de vous faire racheter par Facebook  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Beau boulot, UploadVR est très satisfait du portage Quest, 5/5
https://uploadvr.com/a-fishermans-tale-quest-review/

Si je prends un Quest ça sera dans ma shopping list en tous cas, pour faire découvrir les possibilités de la VR à des tiers si le contexte est adéquat, assez calme et pouvoir passer un peu de temps avec le casque pour faire le début au moins.

----------


## kpouer

Eh bien 1 an après tout le monde j’y joue sur mon Quest 2 via Steam (il est en promo avec le nouvel an chinois), c’est une merveille ce jeu, et parfait en plus pour les enfants.

----------


## Fabiolo

Merci  ::): 

Le prochain arrive bientôt:

----------

